# Diabetes News 12th January 2010



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

Having a big bum, hips and thighs 'is healthy'  

Carrying extra weight on your hips, bum and thighs is good for your health, protecting against heart and metabolic problems, UK experts have said. Hip fat mops up harmful fatty acids and contains an anti-inflammatory agent that stops arteries clogging, they say. 



Healthy lunchboxes a rarity, study says 

Only 1% of primary schoolchildren's packed lunches meet the nutritional standards set for school meals in England, a study suggests. Crisps, sweets, and sugary drinks still dominate over fruit and veg despite the government's drive to make lunchboxes healthier, the Leeds-based team says. 



He wears medium T-shirts, walks two miles a day and lifts weights in his tea break. So why is this man officially 'obese'?

Fat is a word I've never associated myself with, but at a recent fitness assessment I was told I'm ' pre-obese'. I was shocked. How can I be, when my thighs don't chafe and I wear a medium size T-shirt? I feel perfectly healthy. I do two kick-boxing classes a week, I regularly take the dog for brisk two-mile walks and I swing a 16kg kettlebell weight in my tea breaks. 



Risk of dying from heart disease 'rises every hour you watch TV'

Every hour spent watching TV each day increases the risk of dying from heart disease by almost a fifth, say scientists. TV addicts were warned their lifestyle also increased the risk of death from other causes including cancer and the chances of dying early from heart attacks and strokes. Researchers in Australia monitored 8,800 adults for six years to see what impact watching TV had on their long term health.


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

The lunchbox debate is simple to me,take my son for example i give him on a typical morning ham or cheese and pickle whichever he prefers that day , a bag of crisps a carton on o.j and a pitit filous yogurt or however you spell it and I know he is going to eat that and enjoy it , he gets his fruit at 10.30 with his drink of milk at school in class, and i know he is going to eat the grub i put in his lunchbox, would these dieticians rather the child starved at least its better then them going hungry , also they aint supervised he tells me the dinner nannies dont check or nothing so even if i was sending him in with an apple a bottle of water and dry brown bread they would never know.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> The lunchbox debate is simple to me,take my son for example i give him on a typical morning ham or cheese and pickle whichever he prefers that day , a bag of crisps a carton on o.j and a pitit filous yogurt or however you spell it and I know he is going to eat that and enjoy it , he gets his fruit at 10.30 with his drink of milk at school in class, and i know he is going to eat the grub i put in his lunchbox, would these dieticians rather the child starved at least its better then them going hungry , also they aint supervised he tells me the dinner nannies dont check or nothing so even if i was sending him in with an apple a bottle of water and dry brown bread they would never know.



I used to really like school dinners!


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I used to really like school dinners!



Son tryed it even bought home the menu so we could discuss what he would have on the diffirent days but he would not eat it so came back onto packed lunch, im with you tho I loved a school dinner had them all through my primary school years.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 12, 2010)

In a previous research study, I observed what primary school aged children were eating in school, wrote in a diary, which returned home, whre parents wrote what they ate there. When we collected the diaries a few days later, parents sometimes queried what we'd written in the diaries, as we said the children had eaten different food to what their parents had sent in lunch boxes. Well, children are very good at swapping food, often quite openly. And, at some primary schools, dinner staff do notice exactly what children are eating, whether in school dinners or lunch boxes. 
Free school fruit does seem to be a very good scheme, particularly for children from homes where no-one eats much fruit or veg, as they get the idea by watching their peers. However, there is some evidence that, parents provide less fruit & veg overall, as they reason their children are getting enough fruit & veg at school.
I'll quote the usual research cop out by saying "more research is needed"...


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

Its very hard in my household to not drum into my son but get him to understand that fruit and veg aint evil my o/h wholeheartedly hates all fruit and he will only eat petit pois for vedge, this in turn has made my son very anti vedge but he does like his fruit,I will always insist he has fruit most days and He does love broccoli cauli and peas.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 12, 2010)

*Bmi*

The BMI issue is an interesting one. In many ways it's as interesting as how ladies dress sizes work, combining three dimensions, hips, waist, bust into a number between 8 and 22 with a variety above and below each range.

BMI doesn't take into account bone structure, e.g. bone density, size of body, 'bone to bone' across the wrist, knee, pelvis, shoulders et-al and that's before we look at muscle density and body proportion.

As an ex-competitive swimmer and rugby player my muscle tone still isn't too bad, a little middle aged spread, but in tailoring my waist is in proportion to my chest  And carrying a 52" chest with 24" across my shoulders (on the bone to bone and flesh around 25") there isn't much I can loose, except throwing the sizing charts out of the window.

Add to the fact I have very short legs (29" inside) for a height of 6'3" and a calf circumference of 19" I don't fit - indeed, I don't fit most clothes without looking like a sack of spuds  If my legs were in proportion to my torso then I'd be around 6'8" PHEW!

Any other dimensions anyone requires, please PM me 

A consultant I once knew worked out an interesting chart for me based on proportion of legs to torso, various 'bone to bone' dimensions, then the 'flesh to flesh' dimensions of the same areas.

The net result was I was too tall for my weight - and I've lost weight since then! It's the only time someone has ever accused me of being too tall for my weight rather than too short for my weight... hmmm wish I'd got the guy to write it down for me.


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 12, 2010)

> Einstein: Add to the fact I have very short legs (29" inside) for a height of 6'3" and a calf circumference of 19" I don't fit - indeed, I don't fit most clothes without looking like a sack of spuds  If my legs were in proportion to my torso then I'd be around 6'8" PHEW!



Know the feeling - I am 6' 2" with a 31" inside leg. It means that sitting down I look taller than both a 6' 4" friend and his 6' 6" son. We all have back problems unfortuneately.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 12, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Know the feeling - I am 6' 2" with a 31" inside leg. It means that sitting down I look taller than both a 6' 4" friend and his 6' 6" son. We all have back problems unfortuneately.


 
I'm 'lucky' with my back, have a defect from birth in my lumber region, GP when I was 16 introduced me to massage - done me a world of good over the years. Because of the extra bits and missing bits my posture looks (and probably is!) terrible. But it's comfortable and I'm supporting myself.

If you have a GP or consultant who actually uses their eyes and looks at you, rather then the two numbers on the paper then you're fine. If you have a stick insect who only looks at numbers, just nod willingly and smile. I'm lucky I just don't look at them when they're lecturing me, then I can't see what they are saying


----------



## am64 (Jan 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Having a big bum, hips and thighs 'is healthy'
> 
> Carrying extra weight on your hips, bum and thighs is good for your health, protecting against heart and metabolic problems, UK experts have said. Hip fat mops up harmful fatty acids and contains an anti-inflammatory agent that stops arteries clogging, they say.
> 
> ...


----------



## Einstein (Jan 12, 2010)

am64 said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > Having a big bum, hips and thighs 'is healthy'
> ...


----------



## am64 (Jan 12, 2010)

Einstein said:


> am64 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but my butt is small!
> ...


----------



## Einstein (Jan 12, 2010)

am64 said:


> Einstein said:
> 
> 
> > but you are a bloke i presume ???
> ...


----------



## am64 (Jan 12, 2010)

Einstein said:


> am64 said:
> 
> 
> > The last time I stood in front of a full length, extra wide magnifying mirror, yes... why?
> ...


----------

